# Alden solar panel problem



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Can anyone help?
Have recently had an 85w Alden solar panel fitted with an Alden SPS110 regulator.
I put the multimeter on it (on the terminals that has, what looks like the symbol of a solar panel above it to see what the output was in direct, strong sunlight, and it said 5 something or others! Is that good?
The problem I now have is that in my curiosity I took out the fuse to make sure that was ok (it was) but when I went to put it back in, I missed the hole (said the actress to the bishop) and it's disappeared inside the casing. How do I get the casing off to retrieve it? It doesn't seem very obvious, especially when I've got my head stuck in the wardrobe at a crazy angle.
Hope someone can help.
Many thanks
Bob


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi

An 85w solar panel with produce between 4.7 and 5.3 amps, so yours is ok. The reading will vary according to the amount of light falling on it. A bright blue sky can produce more amps than bright deflected sun. Regarding the fuse, is the holder in trunking, if it is, then the top should just snap off and on again.

Dave

656


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Why not fit another one? at least you will know where a 'spare' is should you need it  what type of fuse is it?


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes I had the same problem. You need to loosen the terminals , 6 if I remember at the base of the regulator where the cables go in then slide the regulator upwards off the spade terminals. Make sure the regulator is not screwed to the panel first. The base of my regulator is covered by a plastic cover which is part of the Rapido fixing,which I just unscrewed from the panel. Once you have the regulator off take out the 4 small screws which hold the back on. Then replace the fuse and put it back together. Hope this helps


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

many thanks for quick replies, it's reassuring to know their's help at hand.
The fuse is a standard automotive type. I've got a spare I could use should I choose to just put another in and leave the other in the bottom of the casing, I'm just a bit worried that it might short something out if I don't remove it.
I will try and remove casing as described but my track record with anything electrical is not good, but I will have a go.

bob


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

this is the offending item.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi Bob,

Dave is spot on re the output for an 85 watt panel.Is the reading you have taken with the multimeter in amps or volts?To check the output of the solar panel in A/Hrs you have to set the meter to amps and put it in series with the solar panel.This usually means using a different terminal on the meter,and also making sure the meter is rated correctly.Most multimeters are capable of reading up to 10A,just make sure the right terminals are used otherwise you could blow the internal fuse of the multimeter or b*****r it up. 

If you have simply put the meter across the + and - terminals then you have measured the voltage.On a sunny day this should be around 13-14 volts across the regulator.The unregulated open circuit voltage at the solar panel could be up to 20 volts.The first method described above is the way to check the current output in A/hours of a solar panel,although my regulator has a digital display for the output,I'm not familar with the Alden model,but most decent regulators have an output display.

Steve


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi Bob,

Our posts crossed but I can see the alden regulator doesn't have a digital readout for the output.I've just had a look at outdoorbits and the display panel is an optional extra HERE

It would be more convenient to check the current output with one of these rather than removing a lead and putting the multimeter in series,especially if space is tight in a wardrobe,although it will cost £85 for the privilige!

Steve


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*solar display*

Greetings,

I have the >Fox LCD display< which is ideal for its purpose and is cheaper than the Alden one


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Steve,
I'm a bit confused. I did put the multimeter across the + & - (solar panel output) and it read 5. I then tried the same thing but on the output to battery side and it read 13.4. What's occurring? It was bright, uninterrupted sunshine! It also has an indicator light which was showing maximum output.
My concerns started because the panel can't seem to keep the batteries topped up despite a fair bit of sunshine over the last few days. Although everything in the van is shut down more seems to be going out than the solar panel can put in. When I check the control panel on the van it reads 0.1v output, which I assume is the amount of power to illuminate the control panel itself.
Bob 

PS. The batteries are two 110 a/hr and a year old.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi Bob,

Assuming your batteries are ok and they should be as they are relatively new(providing they haven't been deeply discharged)the solar panel should keep them topped up.My 85 watt panel has been producing up to 4.8 A/hours at midday in bright sunshine recently.

The best way to check the current output of the solar panel if you haven't got a digital display regulator is to put an ammeter in series with it.This entails removing the + solar panel lead from the regulator and putting the multimeter leads between the removed lead and the + solar panel terminal on the regulator.As stated previously check your meter is capable of reading up to 10 Amps,it is common to have to use a different terminal on the multimeter,check the instructions carefully to avoid any damage,also be careful not to short the solar panel leads together.

Try and do this on a sunny day when the sun is high in the sky,in July an 85 watt panel is capable of producing 5.5 A/hours,slightly less in May.It is rare that a solar panel fails unless it has suffered physical damage from overhead branches etc...

If you find the output is ok from the solar panel then it is time to check the regulator and then the batteries,it is possible a cell has gone down,I have exactly the same 12 volt system with 2 x 110 A/Hour batteries and an 85 watt solar panel,at this time of year it is self sufficient even when using the TV on 12 volts for several hours a day.

ps I see there is a setting for either gel or lead-acid batteries on the Alden regulator,make sure it is on the correct type.

Steve


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Steve, I'll check it out. First I've got to get the fuse sorted.
Bob


----------

